# New member with Massey 35. Can it handle 6 ft blower



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi I just got a 1963 massey35 in fantastic shape original paint ... wondering if it will handle a 6ft blower for next winter ? It’s the gas engine and unfortunately needs half choke to stay running .... I’m hoping it will be just a dirty carb. Any help is great thanks!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A 6' snow blower would probably be at the upper end of the capacity of your tractor. 
Put a little sea foam in your gas tank and see if the tractor begins to run better.


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok thx. I did put sea foam in in weekend and ran for a bit now letting it sit. Will try again tomorrow.... I was gonna go with a 5 ft but my wheels r wider than 5 feet and don’t want a blower more narrow for traction.... is there such a thing as 5 1/2 ft blower? Thx again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It should be fine, just beware of deep wet snow! The blower should be like 4" wider than your tread, so you are on the right track!


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Great thx !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you the snowblower already? If not do your homework!


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

I thought that is what I was doing by asking! But thanks anyway for your info


----------



## Stewart57 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey Chad. I think part of that homework involves digging into the manual for your tractor and seeing what the stats are for your pto assuming that is how you will power your blower. It also can make a difference whether you mount it on the rear or front. Maybe front isn't an option if your tractor isn't equipt'd with a front pto. You would also then need to check the specs on the intended blower to see if they fall within your tractor's abilities. Good luck however you decide and may your snow only fall on days when you have time to remove it.


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Oic what your saying. And ya I looked up pro speed and made sure it was a live pto as well. As for spec weight all seems good. All seemed like a 6 ft is perfect as a 6 1/2 may of been a touch heavy and not enough hp to really torq down in heavy snow so I went with the 6. Thx again for the info!! This really is a great site!! Cheers


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Mine runs a 6' Rotovator (name brand for my rototiller). These older girls know how to get the job done.


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice !! I need one of them for my garden ! Prob fairly pricey tho?


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

They can be. I was lucky enough to find a good used one for a fair price. Changed all the oils in the chain case and gear box adjusted it up and it works amazing.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The 35's are pretty capable but like Pogobill said "beware of wet snow". Take a small 'bite' of that stuff.
BTW I need and can't seem to find, the odd profiled washer that sets on the o'ring where the pto yoke goes into the gearbox for my Rotovator. Anyone/anywhere that I might find it???


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

You might try guymachinery.com they might be able to help you out.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

They are in Illinois


----------

